# Burnt tips...



## anonymoose (Jul 8, 2006)

I've got two clones, both of which have burnt tips on practically every leaf. Even the tips on the sides are somewhat burnt, some curl up some curl down, some aren't curling at all. Intially I thought it was a mg deficiency, but I never gave them an overdose of fert, or so I believe.
The lighting system is rather poor, but these clones were a surprise, doing my best to get a 400w HID going. 

*The Grow*

The plants are clones, #1 is 8" tall, #2 is 6" tall. The light setup is rather pathetic, 2x 4' 40watt fluorescents -1 warm, 1 cool, the light is approximately 4" from the plants on for 18/6. 

I recieved the clones in styrafoam coffee cups about 2 weeks ago, age is around 3 - 5 weeks I believe. 

They were transplanted about 10 days ago, I believe the pots may have been too big, probably close to 5 gallons - they have holes in the bottom.

I'm using (apparently sterlie) triple mix, peat, loam and manure. The soil seemed quite moist, recently added some gravel to help it breathe, don't know if this was a good idea or not. 

Added 15ml of miracle grow 18-18-21 to 4L of water, only used 1/2 during transplant 10 days ago.

This is a closet grow, I have a fan blowing in there and air it out frequently. I have A/C, temperature is always around 70 - 75f. Humidity can get quite high, but I think the A/C helps control that to some degree, never feels too humid in here.

I'm very new to this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. I did my best to educate myself on growing by reading _*Marijuana Grower's Insider's Guide*_ - *Mel Frank* and _*Marijuana Botany*_ - *Robert Connell* Clarke. However, these clones were a surprise, and I'm sure I was ill prepared.

Thanks

*Pictures*



 - Plant 1 - Bottom


 - Plant 1 - Mid


 - Plant 1 - Top


 - Plant 2 - Bottom


 - Plant 2 - Top


 - Plant 2 - Top


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 8, 2006)

Hmm, nobody has any idea what's wrong with my girls?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 8, 2006)

anonymoose said:
			
		

> Hmm, nobody has any idea what's wrong with my girls?


It looks like nute burn to me. Water them with plain water for a week and see if they improve. If so, dilute your nute mix by half and try it again. MG products are not the best way to grow weed man.

All of the online growroom shops have nutrients that are made for marijuana. I suggest you get the good stuff. It'll pay you back when you harvest.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 8, 2006)

Alright, will try and get my hands on something else for the future.
Thanks!


----------

